# Sous chef practical exam



## chef basil (May 1, 2015)

I have a test coming for a position with the Compass Group. Anyone know what this test might entail?

Excited/nervous


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Only knowing about an exam I took many moons ago for Sodexho.. Sodexo... Sodexho-Marriott... Marriott... whatever it was called back then, is what I can offer. I specifically remember questions about portion cost (eg. how much per portion if turkey is $2.47/# and portion is 6oz, etc) and cooking loss (eg. need to feed 88 people a 5oz portion of roast beef top round, at 25% cooking loss. How much do you need to buy?) I also remember ServSafe-esque questions. If I were to guess, I would think there may be basic management questions, like how to deal with an insubordinate employee, accident reporting, etc. Not sure if this is much help, but just my $.02


----------



## chef basil (May 1, 2015)

Thank you, Jim. I appreciate the response.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy to assist, @Chef Basil. I hope it helps. Please keep us posted!


----------

